
NetroStation: Make your travel through the Internet a pleasant journey - mjgoeke
https://www.netrostation.com/#/join
======
mjgoeke
Some additional technical background may be found here:
[http://blog.aurelia.io/2017/04/04/case-study-
netrostation/](http://blog.aurelia.io/2017/04/04/case-study-netrostation/)

 _The solution is built using Aurelia ES.Next along with JSPM as the package
manager. It 's hosted in Azure as a Geo Distributed Web app, it leverages
Traffic Manager, Redis and static files that are served from CDN._

